

Move over graphene, silicene is the new star material - rocco
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21428625.400-move-over-graphene-silicene-is-the-new-star-material.html

======
skykooler
As I understand it, they haven't even tested it to confirm that it has similar
properties to graphene - they've only predicted them. And they have no way to
manufacture silicene yet, while graphene is easy to make with scotch tape.

